

 Seeking a cofounder? Help me understand what's important to you - rpwilcox
http://wilcoxd.wufoo.com/forms/seeking-cofounder-survey/

======
moomin
How about looking for a graphic artist? Plenty of developers who can make code
sing but not a UI.

------
shotgun
I just giggled over two spelling mistakes. You meant to write compatibility
and feasibility.

~~~
rpwilcox
fixed, thanks!

~~~
tnuc
comittement is spelt wrong

------
appsplit
Commitment and work ethic

~~~
rpwilcox
woh. Good point - added to the form!

